# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Ashermanov sindrom

## Mimah

Jeste li čule za njega?

Ja, nažalost, jesam. Google mi je pomogao da ga dijagnosticiram jer nekoliko ginekologa kod kojih sam bila ga uopće nisu spominjali, a jedan je čak na moj spomen Ashermanova sindroma rekao 'Nemojte ni spominjati Ashermana', kao da je to potpuno nemoguće.

A ne samo da je moguće, nego se događa prilično često, pogotovo nakon kiretaže nakon poroda. Ja sam na kiretaži bila 14 dana nakon poroda, menstruaciji je, vjerojatno zbog dojenja, trebalo nekih godinu dana da se povrati, ali krvarila sam toliko oskudno da uloške nisam koristila. Kad smo i prestali s dojenjem, menstruacija je ostala ista. Tad sam krenula po odgovore. Izgubila godinu- godinu i pol dok nisam došla na pravo mjesto. Ginekolozi su imali razne odgovore-da je zbog dojenja (dok sam dojila), da je moguće da su mi uništili bazalni sloj endometrija tom kiretažom. Pokušali su povratiti krvarenja hormonima koje sam pila nekoliko mjeseci, ali uzaludno.

U mojoj maternici su se stvorile priraslice, ožiljci koji su zatvarali cerviks (i zato krv nije istjecala), a i priraslica je bilo u gornjem dijelu, oko jajovoda. Ponekad se dogodi da je cijela maternica slijepljena ožiljkastim tkivom. Jedino rješenje za Ashermana je histeroskopija. Ja sam išla 4 puta (iskusni preooceanski liječnici navodno to obave u jednom tretmanu), ali moj doktor nije želio žuriti, a ja mu vjerujem.

Nakon trećeg tretmana sam ponovno počela koristiti uloške, iako je menstracija i dalje puno manje obilna nego prije trudnoće (često je tako nakon Ashermana), a i jedan jajovod je ostao pod ožiljcima.

Zašto ovo pišem? Jer smo još jedna cura s foruma i ja prevele stranicu posvećenu ovom uzroku naše neplodnosti i želim je podijeliti sa svima. Mnogo je više slučajeva Ashermanova sindroma nego što ih je dijagnosticirano i nadam se da će pomoći još kojoj curi da pokuša izliječiti svog Ashermana. Stranica je ovdje: http://www.ashermans.org/pocetna/?L=5

----------


## Sanja :)

Bas mi je zao da si morala prolaziti duge i teske kojekakve dijagnoze ili ti opravdavanja ginekologa! A na kraju sama nasla dijagnozu! 
Nadam se da ce ti sada put do bebice biti znatno laksi i brzi! Svakako ti to od  :Heart: zelim!

----------


## Mimah

Hvala!  :Smile:

----------


## enchi

Mimah  :Love: 
Sretno dalje!

Baš lijepo da o tome pišeš - sigurno će biti od koristi!

----------


## tamara1981

Meni su menstruacije sada obilnije,samo nisam sigurna dali je zbog dobro napravljene operacije ili zbog Martefarina...
02.10.idem na pregled pa ću znati više

----------


## Argente

Bravo cure, odličan ste posao napravile!
Za Ashermana sam saznala baš iz vaših potpisa...želim vam što brže izliječenje i pojačanje u obiteljskim redovima  :Love:

----------


## tamara1981

Na žalost,malo je ljudi uopće čulo o tom problemu...a događa se i više nego često

----------


## malena2

Drage cure,evo da vam se i ja pridruzim.Imam dijagnozu ašerman.U srijedu sam napravila prvu histereskopiju.
Tako mi je drago da sam otkrila ovu stranicu gdje mogu pitati nekoga tko prolazi sto ija?

----------


## Mimah

I meni je drago da znaš svoju dijagnozu. Držim fige da histeroskopije prođu ok i da se priraslice ne vraćaju! U kakvom je stanju maternica? Ima li ih puno?

----------


## malena2

Doktor je rekao da ih imam jako puno,i da cemo kroz 15 dana na uzv pa da vidimo stanje endometrija.Preporucio mi je laparoskopiju.
Zanima me sto su vam dr.rekli za trudnoću uz asermana!
ja imam jednog djecaka od 2 godine.

----------


## Mimah

Iskustva ima različitih. U principu, ako endemetriju nije ošteće bazalni sloj, on se može oporaviti. Kada se uklone sve priraslice, ne bi trebalo biti prepreka ni za oplodnju, ni za gniježdenje oplođene stanice pa bi do trudnoće trebalo doći. Naravno, nekad se Asherman poklopi i s drugim poteškoćama pa do trudnoće dođe nakon dužeg vremena ili uopće ne dođe.

Što kaže tvoj doktor? Ideš li privatno ili u bolnicu? Privatno rade mini histeroskopiju i 'na živo', a u bolnici pod općom anestezijom i navodno je taj instrument nešto širi. 

I moj dr. je rekao da bi za oslobođenje lijevog jajovoda od ožiljaka trebalo kombinirati histeroskopiju i laparoskopiju, ali da on vjeruje da će i jedan jajovod biti dovoljan. I bio je!  :Smile:  Trudna sam!

----------


## malena2

Idem privatno.Tamo mi je ucinjena prva histeroskopija.Sada za 15 dana idem na uzv pa ćemo vidjeti debljinu endometrija.
Pa cemo kroz mjesec dva vidjeti sto cemo ponovno uciniti:

----------


## tamara1981

Sretno

----------


## malena2

hvala tamara!

----------


## malena2

evo cure 10.12.2012.napravila sam i drugu operacijsku histeroskopiju....
dobila sam terapiju....
dr.je rekao da mi je podrucje maternice bilo obliterirano priraslicama cvrste konzistencije....

----------


## malena2

zanima me jel tko nakon dijagnoze ashermana ostao trudan i izgurao normalno trudnocu.
o ovoj temi se jako malo zna.

----------


## Mimah

Ja sam trudna i guram trudnoću, za sada vrlo uspješno. Nadam se da će tako biti do kraja!  :Smile: 

Kako si ti?

----------


## malena2

Ja sam dobro,odradila i operacijsku histeroskopiju.endometrij nakon bio je 4 mm,krvarenje je bilo prisutno ne kao prije al je bilo vise nego prije zahvata.
Planirali smo ici na ivf,pa sad cekam hormone i  briseve....Koliki je bio tvoj endometrij?
Zelim da trudnoca ide po planu i dosadno :Smile:

----------


## Mimah

Prije dijagnoze Ashermana na nekoliko UZV-ova su očitali 6,5 mm, kasnije nitko nije gledao, a mene nije ni zanimalo. Negdje sam pročitala da nije debljina presudna, već kvaliteta tj. upravo to da nema nikakvih priraslica. Dakle, moj je bio dovoljno debeo, ali uzalud kad je bio slijepljen na nekim mjestima, a i ušće je bilo puno priraslica. 

Normalno je da krvarenja bude manje nego prije Ashermana. Ne zna se zašto je tome tako, ali se pokazalo u većini slučajeva. I meni je bilo puno oskudnije. 

Jesi li čitala uspješne priče s linka u prvom postu? Mogle bi te još malo ohrabriti, mislim da im tamo cure spominu tanje endometrije i uspješne trudnoće.

----------


## malena2

gdje to?
ajme tako mi je drago da imam s kime o tome popricati....

----------


## Mimah

Ovdje je link na stranicu na hrvatskom http://www.ashermans.org/pocetna/?L=5, a ovdje link na osobne priče http://www.ashermans.org/about-us/our-stories/. Ako se snalaziš s engleskim, pročitaj malo 'Success stories'.

----------


## malena2

evo danas bila kod doktora endometrij opet tanak....malo sam tuzna....

----------


## Mimah

Koliko tanak? Drži se!

----------


## malena2

negdje oko 4 mm,sad opet za tjedan dana na uzv.

----------


## Mimah

Jesi li si probala pomoći hranom? Ananas, cikla, čaj od vrkute? Negdje sam čitala da su cure pile folnu, neke prenatal vitamine. Vitamin E (sa 400 nekih jedinica, ne sjećam se više) je navodno jako dobar za zadebljanje endometrija. Izguglaj si malo 'tanak endometrij' ili 'thin endometrium', svakakvih iskustava ima.

Ipak, kažu da nije debljina, već kvaliteta endometriaj važna. Histeroskopski je sve čisto? Nema više priraslica?

----------


## Vivach

Željela bih i ja napisati svoje iskustvo sa Ashermanom.
U 12/2012 imala sam kiretažu u 8 tt, sve je prošlo ok, nešto malo krvarenja nakon zahvata. 
Na otpustu iz bolnice objašnjeno mi je da mogu očevati menstruaciju nakon cca mjesec dana. 
I doista nakon otprilike 5 tjedana imam osjećaj da ću procuriti svaki tren, uz lagane menstrualne bolove, dva dana nosim uložak, ali od krvi ni kapljice... već se počinjem lagano brinuti, ali me dr. na telefon umiruje da možda mom tijelu treba duže vremena da uspostavi ciklus. 
I tako prolaze još četiri tjedna, a ja ponovo osjećam menstrualne bolove, krvarenja id alje nema i tu shvaćam da nešto ipak nije OK. Odmah trk do dr., a ona kao po nekom protokolu me stavlja na Duphaston iako joj ja opisujem svoje simptome i pitam da li može biti problem mehaničke, a ne hormonalne prirode no kategorički odbacuje tu mogućnost. 
Ja googlam simptome i počinje se uvlačiti u mene crv sumnje na sy Ash, ali mislim si ajde, idemo probati još taj Duphaston, možda sam fakat bezveze zabrijala. 
Normalno da nisam prokrvarila po Duphastonu, a zanimljivo da u tih 10 dana mi je endometrij sa 8 mm pao na 3 mm, (ovaj put nisam osjećala nikakve menst. bolove), na jednom jajniku se javila oogromna cista, dr. smatra da je problem u mojoj glavi?!?
Daje mi repect za anti bebi da smirimo cistu i kaže da dođem na kontrolu za dva mjeseca! 
Tu sam već poludila i hvala dragoj Mimah  :Heart:  na preporuci za dr. koji me primio u roku od 3 dana. 
Iako je i on prema ultrazvuku pretpostavljao da nije u pitanju sy Ash. ipak smo odlučili napraviti dijagnostičku histeroskopiju jer ionako trudnoću mogu ostvariti jedino iz IVF-a pa je dobro vidjeti stanje maternice i jajovoda. 
I gle iznenađenja - odmah na cerviksu je bila velika priraslica koja je kompletno blokirala kanal, a time i otjecanje menst. krvi! Priraslica je odstranjena, svejedno mi je preporučio kontracepc. tablete da spriječimo ponovno sljepljivanje. 
Dr. ne očekuje daljnje probleme i doista se nadam da je u pravu!  :Very Happy: 

Uhh, raspisala sam se, ali sam željela upozoriti ostale žene da slušaju svoje tijelo i ne vjeruju uvijek doktorima, da potraže drugo mišljenje (i treće ako treba) ako smatraju da nije postavljena dobra dijagnoza.

----------


## Mimah

Vivach, sretno dalje!  :Heart:

----------


## carmina burana

Mala digresija na jedno pozitivno iskustvo. Naime, prije 12 dana imala sam kiretažu nakon missed ab i kako se panično bojim uspavljivanja, tražila sam lokalnu. Zahvat je obavio mladi dr koji mi baš nije ulijevao povjerenje (eto krive predrasude zbog godina) i kad sam i onako budna, lijepo mi je objašnjavao korake zahvata i pritom upozorio: Sad mi se ne smijete pomaknuti ni mrvicu da slučajno još ne napravimo Ashermana, to nam ne treba! I tek tad sam se smirila jer me uvjerio da zna što radi. Pohvala dr B. iz Vg  :Smile:  
Htjela sam reći, očito su i sami svjesni da mogu izazvati A., a očito je da se pažnjom može izbjeći!

----------


## Sanja :)

Mimah,vidim da imas preeedivan potpis  :Smile: ! Bravoooo! 
Samo sam dosla sve pozdraviti,i zazeliti svima ostalima brzo izljecenje i jos brzi potpis sa  :Heart:

----------


## Mimah

:Kiss:

----------


## Danci_Krmed

Mimah :srce: ovo što radiš je prekrasno.  Odmah sam zvala jednu frendicu i rekla joj za Ashermanov sindrom.

----------


## Mimah

Da, mnoge ne znaju ni da postoji, a kamoli da ga imaju. Ni ginekolozi ga nešto ne prepoznaju ili misle da je jako rijedak pa ni ne sumnjaju na njega. A uopće nije rijedak.  :Sad:

----------


## Sandy03

Zdravo svima.

Nedavno sam saznala da imam Asherman sindrom. 
Evo kako je pocela moja prica:
Prva trudnoca- missed ab. u 13tt (jednojajcani blizanci), uradjena kiretaza. 
Druga trudnoca- (nakon 6 meseci)- missed ab. u 12tt. Nakon druge kiretaze-  zaboravljeni deo posteljice i nakon 10 dena kiretaza ponovljena. 
Nakon 10 meseci 4D ultrazvukom dijagnosticiran septum materice oko 1.5 sm. Otklonjen histeroskopijom. 
Sest meseci pauza nakon operativnom zahvatu. Nakon pauze, 8 meseci nisam mogla ostati u drugom stanju. Mesecni ciklusi bili uredni, svakih 28 dana, tom razlikom da su bile kraci i oskudni (traju 3-4 dana i sa vrlo malom kolicinom). Ultrazvukom skoro svakog meseca pokazuje se da se stvara prateci folikul, endometrij oko ovulacije dostigne debljinu od oko 8mm (12-13 dan ciklusa), ali opet nista, do oplodnje nije dolazilo. 
HSG postupkom dijagnosticiran je parcijalni Asherman na desnoj strani uterusa.
Za nedelju dana zakazana mi je histeroskopija sa laparaskopijom (opet, prva je bila zbog septuma, prosle godine). Prosla bi samo histeroskopijom da mi usput nije bio dijagnosticiran i Hidrosalpinx I na desnom jajovodom, sada taj oboljeli jajovod mora se odstraniti jer kao takav može biti prepreka zanosenju ili cak uzrokom spontanog pobacaja.
Ostaje mi nada da ce drugi jajovod biti u redu, jer u protivnom jedini nacin da dodjemo do bebu je IVF.

Neznam sto to znaci parcijalni Asherman, samo po desnoj strani materice. Dali to mozda znaci da je oblik mog Ashermana blazi?
Poznajete li neko ko je nakon Ashermana izneo trudnocu do kraja?

Pozdrav svima.

----------


## Elenaa

Danas mi je ustanovljen Ashermanov sindrom, kiretazu sam imala prije 5 mjeseci i od tada nisam imala menstruaciju.Pokusavali su je izazvati raznim tabletama ali nista... Novi doktor je danas ustanovio Ahermanov sindrom te me uputio da radim histeroskopiu... Da li mi neko moze reci da li taj postupak pomaze, kada se doboje menstruacija poslje i da li je moguca trudnoca nakon toga???
Hvala drage moje  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Mimah

Histeroskopija je jedini postupak kojim se odstranjuju priraslice. Cim je endometrij slobodan od priraslica se ljusti i tad krvaris. Ja sam bila na 4 histeroskopije, nakon toga sam 2 mjeseca pila hormone da pomognu mojima, 3. ciklus nakon zadnje histeroskopije sam zatrudnila. Mrva se malo ranije rodila, ali je sve super i jos malo pa ce napuniti 2 mjeseca.  :Smile: 

Sandy, kako je proslo?

----------


## Elenaa

Hvala Mimah, sludena sam ovih dana, narucena sam u srijedu na "mini" histeroskopiju ne znam sta me ceka i drhtim i placem od straha.Nisam znala da ih treba vise uraditi...A ja jedva cekam dan i zivim za to da dobijem svoju mrvicu...

----------


## Elenaa

Mimah, oprosti ako sam dosadna, a koliko je tajalo sveukupno lijecenje/tretman histeroskopije, vidim da si ih imala 4, koji su razmaci...Jednostavno ludim  :Crying or Very sad:  i bojim se kako ce se sve zavrsiti. U mom gradu niko ne zna nista o tome pa mi je jako drago sto sam pronasla ovu stranicu.

----------


## minkach

> Željela bih i ja napisati svoje iskustvo sa Ashermanom.
> U 12/2012 imala sam kiretažu u 8 tt, sve je prošlo ok, nešto malo krvarenja nakon zahvata. 
> Na otpustu iz bolnice objašnjeno mi je da mogu očevati menstruaciju nakon cca mjesec dana. 
> I doista nakon otprilike 5 tjedana imam osjećaj da ću procuriti svaki tren, uz lagane menstrualne bolove, dva dana nosim uložak, ali od krvi ni kapljice... već se počinjem lagano brinuti, ali me dr. na telefon umiruje da možda mom tijelu treba duže vremena da uspostavi ciklus. 
> I tako prolaze još četiri tjedna, a ja ponovo osjećam menstrualne bolove, krvarenja id alje nema i tu shvaćam da nešto ipak nije OK. Odmah trk do dr., a ona kao po nekom protokolu me stavlja na Duphaston iako joj ja opisujem svoje simptome i pitam da li može biti problem mehaničke, a ne hormonalne prirode no kategorički odbacuje tu mogućnost. 
> Ja googlam simptome i počinje se uvlačiti u mene crv sumnje na sy Ash, ali mislim si ajde, idemo probati još taj Duphaston, možda sam fakat bezveze zabrijala. 
> Normalno da nisam prokrvarila po Duphastonu, a zanimljivo da u tih 10 dana mi je endometrij sa 8 mm pao na 3 mm, (ovaj put nisam osjećala nikakve menst. bolove), na jednom jajniku se javila oogromna cista, dr. smatra da je problem u mojoj glavi?!?
> Daje mi repect za anti bebi da smirimo cistu i kaže da dođem na kontrolu za dva mjeseca! 
> Tu sam već poludila i hvala dragoj Mimah  na preporuci za dr. koji me primio u roku od 3 dana. 
> ...


Znam da se već dugo nije pisalo na ovu temu, medjutim sumnjam na ovaj sindrom i u svom slučaju, pa me  zanima, ako nije problem, kod kojeg doktora ste išle?? Jel neko ko se bavi našim problemom ili...? vec par mjeseci čitam i izluđujem se ovom tematikom, ispitujem mogućnosti odlaska na histeroskopiju, gdje, kako...na početku sam i svaka pomoć bi mi bila od prevelikog značaja  :Smile:

----------


## Elenaa

Ja sam isla doktoru u Zagreb i nakon jednog odlaska na histeroskopiju sve se vratilo u nazovimo normalu

----------


## Mimah

Ja sam išla u Vilija kod dr. Radončića. Divan je. 

Elenaa, oprosti, molim te, nisam vidjela tvoje postove. Baš mi je žao. Kako si sada? Što znači nazovi normala?

----------


## minkach

Zbog situacije sto ovdje nemam kome otici, ali isto tako sto moj ginekolog govori da nemam ashermana (bez obzira na sve simptome koje imam), te da se asherman moze vidjeti i ultrazvucno, kao maternica promijeni oblik pa se vidi na ultrazvuk, ja sam u polozaju da sam se morala naruciti na konsultacije u Maribor. Konsultacije su mi za par dana, pa cu vidjeti. Nadam se da cu moci u sto skorijem vremenu zakazati histeroskopiju, pa da konacno ili potvrdim ovo pa da krenem u borbu s ovim sindromom ili da ne razmisljam vise o svojim oskudnim menstruacijama. 
Elenaa kako si ti sad? Mimah citam gore da si se porodila (iskrene cestitke), zanima me da li je trudnoca protekla normalno ili si imala neke kompikacije s obzirom na ashermana? Da li si isla na pregled poslije porodjaja, sta biva sa ashermanom poslije porodjaja?

----------


## minkach

Iako nema redovnih na ovoj temi, samo bih da izvjestim da sam prije nekoliko dana imala pregled i na ultrazvuku je potvrđena dijagnoza A. sindroma...Da mi se moj ginekolog i ostali doktori nisu smijali na moje pominjanje Ashermana, vjerovatno bih prije godinu dana (kada sam i počela sumnjati i čitati o tome) već počela sa procesom liječenja. Ispred mene je prva histeroskopija na osnovu koje će se tek moći uvidjeti kolika je težina problema. Ne znam šta da vam kažem osim da ne može biti normalno da nakon kiretaže ne dobijete menstruaciju 4 mjeseca, da se ista totalno promijeni, postane katastrofa oskudana i da vas uvjeravaju da je to tako i da je sve uredu. Žao mi je potraćenog vremena, no spremna sam na naredne borbe. Samo što sam prestravljena trudnoće (ukoliko ikako i dodje do nje) jer sam čitala da je izuzetno komlicirana kod ovog sindroma. Nažalost i u mom slučaju, kao i kod Mimah, se uspostavilo da je Google extra doktor  :Sad:

----------


## Mimah

Ne znam kako mi stalno tema promiče. Minkach, moja trudnoća je bila sasvim uredna, nikakvih poteškoća nisam imala. Porod je, doduše, krenuo u 34. tjednu. Ginekologica je rekla da je teoretski moguće da je zbog Ashermana, ali vjerojatno nikad neću znati, možda je krenuo zbog sasvim drugog razloga. 

Malena je na nekoliko žličica dohrane dnevno, ostalo doji pa ne znam kakvo je stanje nakon poroda jer se ciklus još nije uspostavio.

----------


## Elenaa

Kasnim mjesec, dva ali da se ipak pridruzim  :Smile:  radila sam histeroskopiju, mini office ako sam dobro napisala, najbitnije je sto sam samo nakon jednog zahvata uspjela vratiti menstruaciju, nakon zahvata mjesec dana sam pila Qlaira pilule , sad su mi ciklusi svakih 25, 26, nekad 27 dana ali bitno da su tu... I sama sam izgubila pola godine zbog strucnosti pojedinaca i uvjeravanja da je sve u mojoj glavi. Sad se nadam da cu ostvariti trudnocu.
Pitanje za Mimah : kada je doslo do trudnoce ?
Pozdrav cure  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## Elenaa

I da isla sam kod Dr Radoncica u Zg , steta sto nema vise takvih doktora!

----------


## minkach

Javljam sa novostima  :Smile:  Nazalost, nisu bas najbolje, ali sta je tu je...Kao sto sam pisala, na ultrazvucnom pregledu u Mariboru rekli su da sumnjaju na A. sindrom...Prije par dana sam se vratila sa operativne histeroskopije gdje je dijagnoza potvrdjena i otklonjenje adhezije...Nakon zahvata doktor nam je objasnio da je cervikalni kanal bio jedva prohodan, te da je jedva ubacio histeroskop...Pored cervikalnog kanala, 1/3 maternice je u tim priraslicama. 
Ovo pisem da obavijestim o svojim novostima one koji posjete ovaj topic , ali i za one koje poslije kiretaze primjete izuzetno oskudne menstruacije, a dr. ih uvjeravaju da se radi o prrirodnoj promjeni menstruacije  :Sad: Pa kad google-aju da mogu naici na ovaj post :Smile: 
Ispred mene je sigurno jos nekoliko histerskopija, slijedeci put ce mi vjerovatno umetnuti i "balon" da ne dodje do sljepljivanja...No, dr. je rekao da bez obzira na ovo lijecenje, moramo biti svjesni da mozda necemo moci imati djecu :Sad:

----------


## Mimah

Nadam se da ces ipak povratiti plodnost. I moj je cerviks bio neprohodan, isla sam na 4 histeroskopije da mi odstrani sve priraslice. Nakon zadnje sam jos 2 mjeseca pila hormone, mjesec pauze i onda pokusaj trudnoce. Uspio iz prve!  :Smile:

----------


## minkach

Draga Mimah hvala ti na tvojim rijecima i podrsci. Malo sam jos uvijek pod dojmom, no puno su mi pomogli tvoji savjeti i upute prije zahvata. Iskreno se nadam da cu imati srecu sa trudnocom kao ti.  :Smile:  hvala ti punooo  :Smile:

----------


## Mimah

Svakako javi, a ja ti saljem vibrice!

----------


## minkach

Mimah zaboravila sam te pitati, jesi li ti imala ikako priraslica u maternici?

----------


## Mimah

Jesam, polovica otprilike. Jedan ulaz u jajovod je ostao pod priraslicama, ali je dr.rekao da se nada da to nece smetati za oplodnju. I nije.  :Smile:

----------


## Elenaa

Samo da javim da mi je uspjelo iz druge! Nekih 4 mjeseca nakon histeroskopije

----------


## Mimah

Trudnoća?

----------


## minkach

Nadam se da će Elenaa što prije potvrditi pitanje od Mimah, jer mislim da bi mi to popravilo raspoloženje za narednu godinu. I to pravo  :Smile: 
Dobro jutro cure, ja taman našla vremena da izvjestim svoju Mimah i ostale šta se dešava kod mene i naletim na extra vijesti. Mimah moja kako si? 
Dužna sam ostala izvjestiti o svom stanju. Kao što sam već pisala,u januaru sam odradila histeroskopiju, te nakon toga mjesec dana pila estrofem, kasnije dabroston. Na prvoj kontroli u martu, doktor je bio oduševljen stanjem, priraslica nije bilo više (bar vjerovatno ne u tolikoj mjeri), endometrijum je bio oko 8-9 mm. Čak, šta više rekao je da nije potrebno raditi dijagnostičku  histeroskopiju, da ukoliko se ne dogodi trudnoća do oktobra, dođem ponovno njima u Maribor. Mojoj  sreći nije bilo kraja. A taman sam se pripremala da mi kaže da ću morati još na neku histeroskopiju i da će mi ugrađivati onaj balon (bar je tako dr. napravio uvod prije pregleda). Menstruacija poslije histeroskopije u granicama prijašnjih (mada je to pod utjecajem hormona). Posljednja je bila isto ok, ma u svakom slučaju puuuno bolja od nih prije histeroskopije. Eh sad, odem ja neki dan kod jednog ginekologa i on meni na onom 3D, 4D kojem već ultrazvuku kaže da još postoji priraslica, na sredini. Nisam se puno zabrinula, jer i sama Mimah je rekla da joj je jedan ulaz u jajovod ostao pod priraslicama, pa je  dotor smatrao da to neće smetati. I eto tako. Sad se trudimo da zatrudnimo  :Smile: 
Elenaa držim fige da sve bude ok   :Wink:

----------


## Mimah

Mi smo super! Malena post- ashermanovka za 5 dana slavi svoj prvi rođendan! Sve je odlično i jako se veselim kad vidim da se Ashermana pobjeđuje! :D 

Meni je jajovod ostao pod priraslicama, što znači da je maternična šupljina bila slobodna se plod razvija, jedino iz tog jajovoda sigurno nije došla jajna stanica, nego iz drugog. Što dr. kaže?

----------


## minkach

Hej kako vrijeme prolazi! Jedan poseban poljubac za našu post - ashermanku  :Smile:  I meni je extra drago što ima pozitivnih priča. 
Ma kod nas dr. ne znaju niti sami šta bi, niti kako bi krenuli što se tiče ashermana. Nekako sam mirna jer smatram da su dr. u Mariboru puno stručniji i više izloženi ovakvim i sličnim slučajevima, pa njima, iskreno, više i vjerujem. Ma nisam se niti nadala da će od prvog puta biti sve ok, a pretpostavljam da dr. smatra da je ovo što je ostalo, neće smetati. Samo što ne mogu razumijeti, nisam nigdje našla, a kopka me: Ako postoje adhezije (one su kod mene potrgane i male), zar to neće smetati razvitku ploda u nekom stadiju trudnoće? Ukoliko evenutalno dodje do iste. Ovaj dr. kod kuće mi je rekao da će se to riješiti trudnoćom. Pa sad ne znam smatra li porodom ili kako se plod razvija da će potrgati te adhezije. Znaš li ti Mimah šta o ovome?

----------


## Mimah

Mislim da to kako se maternica širi dok dijete raste, adhezije puknu.

----------


## Elenaa

Trudna 19 nedjelja  :Very Happy:  Nisam mogla da vjerujem, znaci nepuna godina nakon histeroskopije iz drugog pokusaja, kod prvog ocito nisam pogodila plodne dane  :Very Happy:   Sad mi osmijeh ne silazi sa lica, nalaz animocinteze stigao jucer, sve ok , e sad jos da obavijestim svoje i sefa i nadam se da mogu konacno da uzivam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Elenaa

Samo se sad pitam da li asherman i histeroskopije utjece na raniji porodjaj ili ne

----------


## Elenaa

minkach kako je proslo, doktor je malo grub... Evo ja sam bila samo jednoj histeroskopiji i sve ok , a namjerno nisam pokusavala odma jer sam pustila da vidim da li ce menstruacije biti redovne, bile su samo krace ne vise 28-29 dana , vec 25 do 26 dana, a trajale su kao i nekada 4 dana.Sretno!!!

----------


## Mimah

Čestitam, Elenaa!  :Very Happy: 

Ne znam ima li Asherman veze s prijevremenim porodom... Dr. koji me operirao kaže da nema, a socijalna ginekologinja da bi teoretski moglo imati veze. Ja sam rodila u 34. tjednu.

Odmaraj se, uživaj i puno čitaj o dojenju!  :Wink:

----------


## minkach

> minkach kako je proslo, doktor je malo grub... Evo ja sam bila samo jednoj histeroskopiji i sve ok , a namjerno nisam pokusavala odma jer sam pustila da vidim da li ce menstruacije biti redovne, bile su samo krace ne vise 28-29 dana , vec 25 do 26 dana, a trajale su kao i nekada 4 dana.Sretno!!!


Heeeeej suuuuuuper!! Cestitam!! Sad samo opusteno i uzivaj  :Cool: . Kod mene sve po starom, menstruacija poslije prve histeroskopije je bila jako losa, zapravo kao one prije histeroskopije, tako da sam se ponovno narucila za histeroskopiju. Iskreno se nadam da ce mi sto prije zakazati termin i da odradim i to konacno  :Smile: 
Tebi jos jednom od srca cestitam i nadam se da ce sve proci u najboljem redu  :Yes: 
Javi se ponekad, da cujem kako guras trudnocu  :Klap:

----------


## minkach

Ima li kakvih novosti cure? Elenaa sta se dogadja kod tebe? Kako tece trudnoca?

----------


## Mimah

Kod mene sve pod kontrolom, osim sto se spremam na histeroskopiju jer su krvarenja opet jako, jako oskudna. :/

Kod vas?

----------


## ivekica

Nisam čula za ovo. Hvala ti!

----------


## minkach

> Kod mene sve pod kontrolom, osim sto se spremam na histeroskopiju jer su krvarenja opet jako, jako oskudna. :/
> 
> Kod vas?


Kod mene jutros test pokazao + : :Smile: ) A što je najsmješnije spremala sam se kod dr.R na histeroskopiju. Imala sam do sada 2, zadnju u julu i zadnji mjesec krvarenja opet slabija. Na ultrazvuku mi je moja ginekologica rekla da ima još jedna, dvije priraslice. I ja sam sve organizirala da idem na histeroskopiju u ZG. Trebala sam dobiti u petak, no ništa se ne dešava. U nedjelju i jutros uradim test i oba su pozitivna. Sad sam prestarvljena šta sa priraslicama što ih imam još. 
Mimah jel tvoja maternica bila skroz čista od priraslica? I zapravo, zar može biti skroz čisto stanje, ako adhezije imaju tendenciju vraćanja? Doktor u Sloveniji mi je rekao, nakon druge histeroskopije, da mogu raditi na trudnoći i da ako i bude priraslica da one neće smetati trudnoći. 

A otkud da su tvoja krvarenja oskudna? Jel porođaj bio na carski ili?

----------


## Mimah

Cestitam!!!

Da, carski jer je bio 34 TT, beba na zadak, pukao vodenjak, a bez trudova i tako. Nije mi bila maternica skroz cista, ulaz u jajovod je bio pod priraslicama, ali i dr. R. je rekao da to nece smetati trudnoci.

----------


## eni

Da li ovaj sindrom ima jos nekih simptoma osim oskudne menstruacije?  4 god nakon kiretaze moje menstr su neobicno bolne- osjecaj pecenja,boli...kao da stavite soli na ranu. Imam ugrusaka i kad oni izlaze ja bih do plafona skakala of bolova(pece ). Ne znam ima li to veze?

----------


## Mimah

koliko ja zna, bolovi jesu prisutni, ali nisam sigurna za ovo s ugrušcima. Probaj pogledati na stranici iz mog potpisa, možda se nešto spominje. I svakako idi ginekologu.

----------


## dominikslatki

Pozdrav!
Prvo da pohvalim Mimah na svemu sto radi i sto uopće održava ovu temu jer vjerujem da ju puno ljudi procita, iako se ne javljaju. .
Razlog zašto se ja javljam je taj sto bi me zanimalo mišljenje..
Naime, prije 3,5mj sam imala kiretazu koja je morala biti ponovljena zbog jakog krvarenja.. Od onda ciklusi divljaju, prvu M sam dobila 24. Dan, drugu 45.dan -obje izazvane s Duphastonom. Ova druga je bila jako obilna i vodenasta i svijetle krvi. Sada nikako da dobijem trecu M.
Jucer sam bila kod dr, situacija slijedeća na 35. dan ciklusa: O bila, endometrij tanak 5,5 mm  :Sad:   znakove da bi mogla dobiti nemam.
Doktorica spominje Asherman iako napominje da ona na uzv (?) ne vidi nista.. Da vjerojatno nemam ali da se ona boji da sada ne dođe do sljepljivanjem stijenki jer je endometrij tanak ?!?! kako? Spominje spiralu..  ne znam da li ona lupeta ili stvarno postoji osnova sumnje, ali malo mi je to sve čudno: dvije M sam imala (i to obilne a ja inače prije T sam imala oskudne), endometrij prije druge M (doduše bio je 45. Dan ciklusa) je bio 1.12cm! Sta nije to obrnuto sve od Ashermana?
Ja padam u očaj - to mi je bila prva bebica i sve je tako strašno zavrsilo  :Sad:  
Ne znam je li to bitno ali od kiretaze imam zatezujuca bolove u zdjelici..koji se svako malo, na momente javljaju, na momente je dobro.
Mimah , molila bi te da me barem malo uputiš jer sam izgubljena i ne znam sto dalje, nikakvu terapiju nisam dobila ni nista, a ne zelim gubit vrijeme . Ja se nadam da su samo hormoni podivljali od stresa.
Hvala puno i tako mi je drago sto je većina cura s ovim sindromom na forumu uspjela dobiti svoje piliće.
Moj najveći neprijatelj je strah koji me blokira, u svemu, a nakon jučerašnjeg pregleda sam prestravljena.

----------


## Mimah

Draga, nisam sigurna da ti mogu pomoći... Asherman se zaista na UZV ne treba ni vidjeti. Mene je nekoliko ginekologa pregledavalo UZV-om i nisu ništa vidjeli, a bilo je priraslica. 
Kiretažom se guli stijenka, a ona se, ako nije oštećen bazalni sloj, obnavlja. Moguće je da, ako tog sloja nema, maternica se lijepi samu za sebe, a to je Asherman. Čini se da se tvoj obnavlja. A osim toga, koliko znam, nije presudna debljna endometrija, već kvaliteta. Sprirala se stavljala kako bi se spriječilo sljepljivanje stijenki  maternice, ali mislim da se ta praksa nije pokazala najsretnijom pa se  uglavnom napušta. 

Ja bih na tvom mjestu, ako imaš ikakvu mogućnost, otišla po drugo mišljenje. Ako si u Zg, toplo preporučam dr. Radončića, ali i bilo koje drugo mišljenje bi ti moglo pomoći. Svakako se javi!

----------


## dominikslatki

Draga Mimah, zaista nisam očekivala tako brz odgovor i veliko ti hvala , vjerujem da znaš otprilike kako se osjećam..
Moj plan je slijedeći, probat s Duphastonima regulirat M pa cu vidjeti kakve ce biti kroz 2-3 mjeseca, jer kažem ove dvije od kiretaze su bile bas obilne, a čitam da je glavni simptom oskudno i tamno krvarenje sto hvala Bogu nije bilo do sada.
Ako to ne bude ok, išla bih kod dr. R. Samo me zanima da li je vrijeme kod tog sy ključno, tipa da moram hitno reagirati već pri ovoj prvoj sumnji?
I kako doc do dr. R, mailom (nisam iz ZG ) ili polikliniku zvati pa tražit pregled kog njega?

Mimah hvala sto si se javila i hvala sto si dala savjete i svojim iskustvom i pozitivnim stavom dala nadu ovim curama prije.

----------


## Mimah

Ja sam rodila 2008., nakon godinu i pol sam zakljucila da taj moj izostanak menstruacije vise nema veze s dojenjem. Onda mjeseci ganjanja dijagnoze. 4 histeroskopije, svaka u mjesec-dva razmaka, pa pauza prije pokusaja trudnoce. Druga cura se rodila 4,5 godine nakon prve. A sada opet ne krvarim. Ali cekam da malena (od skoro 2 godine) bude spremna za putovanje do Zg pa da opet posjetim dr. R.

Tako da, nije to bas jako hitno, ali treba rijesiti. 

Poliklinika Vili je gdje sam ja bila na zahvatima. Imam negdje i e-mail pa ako ti bude trebao, pisi u inbox.  :Smile:

----------


## dominikslatki

Hvala puno  :Kiss: 
Iskreno se nadam da cu uspjet cikluse riješiti hormonima i da se ne radi o Asy ..
Samo me zanima jos jesi li imala bolove i jesu li bolovi tipični kroz cijeli ciklus ili samo kad se M treba dobiti? I jesu li to oni menstrualni bolovi ili ? 
Tvoja priča je bas ohrabrujuća. Svakako ako mi bude zatrebalo ti se javim za kontakt.
I oprosti sto malo gnjavim, ali doslovno me fasciniralo kako se malo zna o ovome a mislim da ga ima puno vise nego sto mislimo..ako budem imala jos koje pitanje nadam se da nije problem  :Wink:

----------


## Mimah

Ma ne gnjaviš, uopće.  :Smile: 

Ja sam osjećala lagane menstrualne bolove kad je menstruacija trebala nastupiti. Bilo je još i malo krvi sa sluzi ili sluzi za krvi, po tome sam znala da sam imala menstruaciju... Inače usred ciklusa mi je bilo sve normalno, kao i prije Ashermana.

----------


## dominikslatki

Hm ja imam bolove nemenstrualne i to cijeli ciklus  :Sad:  
A zadnja M je bila jako vodena.. Uh kako se nadam da ce biti sve ok..
A jesu li ti pokušali hormonalno izazvati normalne M?

----------


## Mimah

jesu. ovi prije R. ali uzalud. krv nije mogla otjecati jer je ušće bilo prekriveno ožiljkastim tkivom, kao i gornji dijelovi maternice. u jednom trenutku dok je dr. rezao to ožiljkasto tkivo je rekao da ima osjećaj kao da reže mrkvu, toliko su čvrste te priraslice bile. 

imaš li mogućnost ići po drugo mišljenje?

----------


## dominikslatki

Bila sam nakon 1. Ciklusa od kiretaze kod drugog dr. koji je rekao da je sve ok, i to sam bila u dva navrata.. Tada znaci jos nisam znala da ce ciklusi kasnit jer je 1. došao nakon nekih 24. Dana. Taj doktor nije ni u jednom trenutku spominjao Asy.
U međuvremenu sam cijelo vrijeme pratila stanje kod svoje Dr po kojoj je sve do sad bilo u redu, a sad mi odjednom počinje spominjati Ashermana(?) 
Sto se tiče mojih bolova nijedan od ta dva dr se nije zabrinuo, kao sve je ok nema sta biti!
Mislim da je nju zabrinulo sto je endometrij 35. Dan bio 5,5mm a O je kao bila (mada ju ja nisam osjetila, a iscjedak je cijeli ciklus neki vodeni, uopće se ne rasteže ni malo )
Samo mi je stavila crv sumnje i sad me to izjeda.. Sada sam na duphastonu da izazovem M (i ona prva dva ciklusa sam izazvala M sa Duphastonom) i nadam se da ce doći, pa cu probat 2-3 ciklusa uzimat Duphaston od 9. Dana ciklusa da probam ustalit, a i vidjet kakva ce M biti..
Čudi me sve to  :Sad:  
Mozda bez veze panicarim pa time narušavam sve ostalo, nemam pojma.
Prošli ciklus je endometrij bio 6,5mm 23. Dan ciklusa sto je isto tanko, ali tad je O izostala jer mi je utvrđena čista žutog tijela, pa to i razumijem..

----------


## Mimah

a ništa, nemaš sad što. pokušaj se umiriti, okupiraj se drugim stvarima. kad prođe 2-3 mjeseca ćeš vidjeti na čemu si i krenuti dalje. drži se!

----------


## dominikslatki

Mimah hvala na savjetima od srca.
I ako nije problem da mi ipak na pp pošalješ kontakt čisto da imam ako zatreba a ne mogu doc do tebe.
Hvala i  :Kiss: 
Javim situaciju

----------


## Mimah

iz nekog razloga s moba ne mogu poceti razgovor u inboxu. ili mi posalji pp pa cu na njega odgovoriti (to mogu) ili cu s kompa poslati kasnije.  :Smile:

----------


## minkach

Da se i ja malo javim i postavim pitanje djevojkama koje su nakon AS iznjele trudnocu (znam da nam je naša Mimah najexpeditivnija u odgovorima  :Smile:  ) 
Sad sam trenutno 22. sedmica i osjećam stvarno jake bolove u dnu stomaka, odnosno tamo gdje mi sigurno sad počinje maternica. Čitala sam mnoga iskustva djevojaka sa AS da ih je stomak bolio u trudnoci, ali me zanimaju vaša iskustva... Mene je npr. jučer extra bolilo, ono kao neka jaka menstrualna bol. Sve je hvala Bogu uredu na kontroli, joč uvijek pijem dabroston, nalazi ostali uredu. Da samo što mi se posteljica spustila do grlića (ako tako ostane onda će biti placenta previa), pa ležim da vidimo hoće li se rastom maternice posteljica podignuti gdje joj je i mjesto  :Smile:  Iskreno se nadam da hoće  :Smile:

----------


## Mimah

ja se ne sjećam baš nekih bolova, samo što je porod krenuo puknućem plodovih ovoja u 34. tjednu. Nikakve naznake nije bilo da bi se to moglo dogoditi. Samo ti miruj, i ja se nadam da će sve doći na svoje mjesto!  :Smile:

----------


## Danijela Tomicic

Meni je juce odradjena prva operativna histeroskopija I ugradjena je spirala koju cu nositi 2mjes.i piti cikloproginovu.Inace dg.Ashermanov sindrom mi je postavljena prije 2mj,a prije 5mj.sam imala abortus.Ostaje mi samo da se nadam da ce se jednom histeroskopijom rjesiti sve I da cu ubrzo postati mama  :Sad:

----------


## dominikslatki

Danijela, koliko je bilo priraslica, je li dr sto rekao?
Nadam se da ce biti bolje, vidis da i na temi ima cura koje su i s Ashermanom rodile zdrave bebice pa ćeš i ti.

----------


## hopepatricia

Bok, i meni dijagnosticiran teski oblik Ashermana. Imam 31 god i nikada nisam bila trudna, imala spontani, kiretazu...itd. Prije 5 god. pokusaj histeroskopije, ali se nije moglo uci od bloka. Cijelo vrijeme sam s dijagnozom polipa. Histeroskopija napravljena, a unutra sve sraslo, oziljci, priljepljeno, nema usca...menstruacije cijelo vrijeme uredne i normalne. Zna li itko tko se bavi tim u Hrvatskoj ili vani? Potrebno je niz operacija, a oni malo znaju i ograduju se...uzas

----------


## dominikslatki

Draga patricia, mislim da ako imaš normalne menstruacije da i nije tako kritično ali mozda sam u krivu. Nadam se da ce ti se Mimah javiti ipak je najbolje upućena.
Uglavnom ja bi na tvom mjestu kontaktirala polikliniku vili i dr. R ( valjda smijem pisat ) i sigurna sam da ce profesionalno i krajnje stručno pristupiti tvom problemu koji stvarno kreni rijeaavati čim prije.
Vidi temu, puna je pozitive, nema razloga da i tebi ne bude tako.

Minkach kako je?

----------


## minkach

> Draga patricia, mislim da ako imaš normalne menstruacije da i nije tako kritično ali mozda sam u krivu. Nadam se da ce ti se Mimah javiti ipak je najbolje upućena.
> Uglavnom ja bi na tvom mjestu kontaktirala polikliniku vili i dr. R ( valjda smijem pisat ) i sigurna sam da ce profesionalno i krajnje stručno pristupiti tvom problemu koji stvarno kreni rijeaavati čim prije.
> Vidi temu, puna je pozitive, nema razloga da i tebi ne bude tako.
> 
> Minkach kako je?


Izvinite sto nisam aktivna na temi, mada sam ju citala stalno kad sam bila u problemima i svaciji post mi je bio extra vazan.
Srecom, ja sam uspjela iznjeti trudnocu i roditi sina u 35 sedmici trudnoce. Vjerovatno kao posljedica AS, ili iz nekog drugog razloga, doslo je do ablacije posteljice, iako se ista uspjela do 30 sedmice dici na sasvim normalni nivo koji je odgovarao toj sedmici trudnoce. Prokrvarila sam iznenada, bez ikakvog predhodnog napora ili rada, i porodila se hitnim carskim rezom. Hvala Bogu sve je dobro proslo, malo se beba nagutala krvim, pa je sat vremena po rodjenju prestao disati i bio zivotno ugrozen. No, to je sad daleko iza nas. Uskoro ce napuniti 7 mjeseci i uzivamo u svakom trenutku. Malo me strah slijedece trudnoce, jer sam imam jos vece sanse za ponovnu ablaciju posteljice. No, o tome cu razmisljati kasnije  :Smile: 

Eh sad, ja sam imala 2 histeroskopije u Mariboru. Vec sam pisala o tome. Mislim da je doktor super obavio posao jer sam nakon te dvije histero ostala trudna, iako je nakon prve histero rekao da je stanje katastrofa i da moram biti svjesna da mozda nikada necu moci imati djece. Preporucujem vam samo da se sto prije uhvatite u kostac sa svim tim zajebancijama i lijecenjima, jer sav taj proces traje jako dugo. Mene su doktori u BIH zavlacili godinu i pol, a od prve histeroskopije do trudnoce je prosla gotovo godina dana. Tak da sto prije pocnete sa tim zacaranim krugom, blize ste cilju  :Wink: 

Stojim vam na raspolaganju sa svim odgovorima o mom iskustvu u borbi zvanoj Asherman : :psiholog:

----------


## malena2

Evo cure procitala sam vcijelo temu.Imam dijagnosticiran ashermanov sindrom.Prosla dvije histeroskopije i zelim naravno postat mama.To sam sve radila u polikliniki cito i tamo mi je dr.jednom prilikom rekao da ne zna oce li mco biti jos jednom mama.
Iskreno nisam u to zeljela povjerovat i ne zelim ni sada nakon dva neuspjesna ivf.
Kojeg bi mi vi dr.preporucili da potrazim drugo misljenje?

----------


## dominikslatki

Malena a dr. Radoncic?

----------


## minkach

> Evo cure procitala sam vcijelo temu.Imam dijagnosticiran ashermanov sindrom.Prosla dvije histeroskopije i zelim naravno postat mama.To sam sve radila u polikliniki cito i tamo mi je dr.jednom prilikom rekao da ne zna oce li mco biti jos jednom mama.
> Iskreno nisam u to zeljela povjerovat i ne zelim ni sada nakon dva neuspjesna ivf.
> Kojeg bi mi vi dr.preporucili da potrazim drugo misljenje?


Ja sve pohvale mogu dati dr. Reljič iz Maribora. On je meni radio dvije histeroskopije i nakon druge sam ostala trudna. Ne znam koliko histero kosta kod vas, no kod nas u BIH, bar u mjestu gdje ja zivim, skuplje bi me kostala sama histero, nego 2-3 dana boravka u Mariboru, histero, put, gorivo i svi troskovi vezani za odlazak tamo.  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## mono111

Cure,
Podizem temu ! 
Zanima me da li ste vi koje ste isli na histero rijesavati te priraslice, da li su vam se vratile pa ste zato isle vise puta ili vam dokt.nije sve mogao rijesiti u jednom putu??
Ja sam bla na prvoj histero, stanje je uzasno, brojne priraslice su bile prisutne, ostao je dio, jajovodi tj.usce jajovoda uopce nije vidljivo i valjda za iduci put ostaje taj dio da bi se uopce doslo do bar jednog jajovoda.
Jako me strah da se ne vrate !

----------


## Vilhelmina

Molim vas savjet. Tko ima preporuke za liječnika koji je uspješan u liječenju Ash? Potpuno slijepljenje maternice i kompletan izostanak menstruacije. Dr Radoncic,inace moj liječnik nije uspio ambulantnom histeroskopijom, te je kod mene potrebno operativno rješavati problem. Brine me što mi nije znao reći tko to uspjesno obavlja kod nas.

----------


## mono111

Vilhelmina,

Ajme bas mi je zao ! Ja sam isla kod R.i isla na 3 histero, nije od prve mogao rijesiti problem !
Ja stvarno ne znam tko jos je dobar u tome, ali pretpostavljam u bolnici pod opcom anestezijom ti moraju rijesiti citavo stanje odjednom...
Koji je razlog kod tebe da si dobila Ashermanov sy??.
Sto ti je R.rekao??

----------


## Katarinastefan

Kako se zavrsio vas slucaj sa Asermanom? I ja ima tu dijagnozu i bas sam uznemirena

----------


## Katarinastefan

Da li neko ima pozitivna iskustva nakon dijagnoze Asermana? Ostvarenje trudnice i ako je doslo do toga, sta je pomoglo?

----------


## Katarinastefan

Da li ste resili problem oko Asermana? Da li je doslo do trudnice? I ja se borim sa tim problemom

----------


## rrd

Pozdrav,

Dali savjetujete bolje bolničko rješavanje Ashermana ili privatno kod dr. Radončića?
Mislim da je stvar ozbiljna jer mi je maternica sljepljena, i imam bolove svaki mjesec a ne krvarim. Taman u vrijeme kad bih trebala imati. 
Hvala unaprijed.

Lp

----------


## Avi123

Pozdrav. Dijagnosticiran mi je Ashermanov sindrom. Gdje ste išle na operaciju (bolnica) jer nije moguće to riješiti ambulantno? Hvala

----------


## Avi123

> Pozdrav. Dijagnosticiran mi je Ashermanov sindrom. Gdje ste išle na operaciju (bolnica) jer nije moguće to riješiti ambulantno? Hvala


Mozete mi pisati i na mail da izmjenimo iskustva jer ovdje treba određen broj ppstova da bi se mogle dopisivati iva_m77@yahoo.com

Naravno da bi bilo lijepo da o svemu pišemo i ovdje da pomognemo drugim curama.

----------


## Jagodesašlagom

Pozdrav
Da podjelom moje iskustvo Ash...
Meni je dijagnosticiran Ashermanov ali kao "navodno" jer nikome nije jasno kako je moguće da imam priraslice  i slijepljenu maternicu a da nikad nisam bila trudna ni bila na kiretazi. Isto tako ciklusi su normalni, normalno krvarenje , bolovi, uredno je sve uvijek bilo. 
Dr R mi nije znao rješit problem. Tako da sad sam se uputila na operativnu histeroskopiju na Sv.Duhu gdje ce sa većim instrumentom uci i bolje vidjet, te navodno ukoliko ima priraslica onda ih rješavaju strujom.
Zanima me dali se još nekome od vas dogodila ta situacija sa priraslicama a da se nezna radi cega
hvala

----------


## Avi123

Ideš na Sv.Duh? Kod kojeg doktora? Kakve su ti prognoze? 
Ja ću sad sljedećom mengom na Merkur, isto na operativnu histeroskopiju. Rekao mi je doktor da nista ne zna, dok ne uđe u maternicu.
Meni je rekao da mi je to nastalo kao posljedica prosle operacije (prije 1,5god kad sam operirala septum u Petrovoj)..jer sam valjda nakon operacije krvarila i imala sam kateter 5 dana pa je valjda to uzrokovalo Ashermana.

----------


## MariolaVera

Hvala! ❤️

----------


## MariolaVera

> Prije dijagnoze Ashermana na nekoliko UZV-ova su očitali 6,5 mm, kasnije nitko nije gledao, a mene nije ni zanimalo. Negdje sam pročitala da nije debljina presudna, već kvaliteta tj. upravo to da nema nikakvih priraslica. Dakle, moj je bio dovoljno debeo, ali uzalud kad je bio slijepljen na nekim mjestima, a i ušće je bilo puno priraslica. 
> 
> Normalno je da krvarenja bude manje nego prije Ashermana. Ne zna se zašto je tome tako, ali se pokazalo u većini slučajeva. I meni je bilo puno oskudnije. 
> 
> Jesi li čitala uspješne priče s linka u prvom postu? Mogle bi te još malo ohrabriti, mislim da im tamo cure spominu tanje endometrije i uspješne trudnoće.


Ja još nemam dijagnozu, ali imam ovulaciju i zatim sve simptome menstruacije, koja prođe samo u bolovima, a krvi nema. Na prvom uzv je endometrij bio 6mm, a sad je još manji, do 4 mm.
Na spomen Ashermana svi odmahuju glavom. 
Koliko dugo treba da se to dijagnosticira i gdje da idem?

----------


## Fotina

Moje iskustvo Ashermana, pre 10 god.trudnoca koja je završila sa kiretažom i nakon dve nedjelje rekiretaza, onda mi izostaje menstr.potpuno, daju mi hormone, ali nishta. Dijagnozu sam sama saznala preko Google i obratila se doktoru u Skoplju, uragjena hister.i laparoskop. u jednom aktu, dijagnoza Asherman i dvoroga maternica sa rudementir.ljevi rog. Posle toga dva meseca nisam mogla dobiti, ali naredni sam zadrudnela, nažalost do 10 g.n., onda nakon nekoliko mjeseci opet trudnoća, ali se isto završava, nakon toga nova trudnoća ali ovaj put vanmaterična. Otrstranjen desni jajivod i sad jedina shansa MPO. Dva neuspeshna, momentalno sam 7 dan nakon embriotransfera i cekam..

----------


## MariolaVera

> Moje iskustvo Ashermana, pre 10 god.trudnoca koja je završila sa kiretažom i nakon dve nedjelje rekiretaza, onda mi izostaje menstr.potpuno, daju mi hormone, ali nishta. Dijagnozu sam sama saznala preko Google i obratila se doktoru u Skoplju, uragjena hister.i laparoskop. u jednom aktu, dijagnoza Asherman i dvoroga maternica sa rudementir.ljevi rog. Posle toga dva meseca nisam mogla dobiti, ali naredni sam zadrudnela, nažalost do 10 g.n., onda nakon nekoliko mjeseci opet trudnoća, ali se isto završava, nakon toga nova trudnoća ali ovaj put vanmaterična. Otrstranjen desni jajivod i sad jedina shansa MPO. Dva neuspeshna, momentalno sam 7 dan nakon embriotransfera i cekam..


Držim ti fige. Jedan jajovod i mpo, ja bih rekla da su ti šanse skroz dobre. Imaš oba jajnika, jajovodi, tko ih šiša. MPO nije bauk, bitno da si plodna i da možeš zatrudnit. Važnije je da ti je maternica ok. Pitam se zašto toliko pobačaja? 

Ja moram zahvaliti ženama ovdje jer bez njih ne bih znala što mi je. Tek ovdje sam prepoznala simptome. Drago mi je da pričamo i da dijelimo iskustva.

----------


## MariolaVera

> Željela bih i ja napisati svoje iskustvo sa Ashermanom.
> U 12/2012 imala sam kiretažu u 8 tt, sve je prošlo ok, nešto malo krvarenja nakon zahvata. 
> Na otpustu iz bolnice objašnjeno mi je da mogu očevati menstruaciju nakon cca mjesec dana. 
> I doista nakon otprilike 5 tjedana imam osjećaj da ću procuriti svaki tren, uz lagane menstrualne bolove, dva dana nosim uložak, ali od krvi ni kapljice... već se počinjem lagano brinuti, ali me dr. na telefon umiruje da možda mom tijelu treba duže vremena da uspostavi ciklus. 
> I tako prolaze još četiri tjedna, a ja ponovo osjećam menstrualne bolove, krvarenja id alje nema i tu shvaćam da nešto ipak nije OK. Odmah trk do dr., a ona kao po nekom protokolu me stavlja na Duphaston iako joj ja opisujem svoje simptome i pitam da li može biti problem mehaničke, a ne hormonalne prirode no kategorički odbacuje tu mogućnost. 
> Ja googlam simptome i počinje se uvlačiti u mene crv sumnje na sy Ash, ali mislim si ajde, idemo probati još taj Duphaston, možda sam fakat bezveze zabrijala. 
> Normalno da nisam prokrvarila po Duphastonu, a zanimljivo da u tih 10 dana mi je endometrij sa 8 mm pao na 3 mm, (ovaj put nisam osjećala nikakve menst. bolove), na jednom jajniku se javila oogromna cista, dr. smatra da je problem u mojoj glavi?!?
> Daje mi repect za anti bebi da smirimo cistu i kaže da dođem na kontrolu za dva mjeseca! 
> Tu sam već poludila i hvala dragoj Mimah  na preporuci za dr. koji me primio u roku od 3 dana. 
> ...


Identično mi je ovako.

----------


## MariolaVera

Ne pišete često ovdje. Je li se nekom oporavio oštećen bazalni sloj endometrija?

----------


## Tinca18

> Ne pišete često ovdje. Je li se nekom oporavio oštećen bazalni sloj endometrija?


Meni je nakon dijagnoze Ash sy. i 3 histeroskopije navodno maternica konačno u redu, napravljen SIS i uredan je. 
Endometrij je nizak stalno no, to sam sad u IVf postupku rješavala estrofemom, i to najjačom dozom, i čak je došao do 8 mm, a sad dal će biti dovoljno, vidjet ćemo.

----------


## MariolaVera

> Meni je nakon dijagnoze Ash sy. i 3 histeroskopije navodno maternica konačno u redu, napravljen SIS i uredan je. 
> Endometrij je nizak stalno no, to sam sad u IVf postupku rješavala estrofemom, i to najjačom dozom, i čak je došao do 8 mm, a sad dal će biti dovoljno, vidjet ćemo.


Prvo, hvala na odgovoru.
Što je SIS? Jesi li imala oštećen bazalni sloj endometrija?
Koliko ti je bio debeo endometrij bez estrofema?

----------


## Tinca18

Sis je postupak gdje u maternicu se ubrizgava otpina da se ona rasiri i da se vidi dal je sve uredno i dal je cista i prazna. 
Meni se na uzv u toku tok postupka vidjelo da postoji nesto u maternici jer nije se pravilno rasirila kako bi ja to laicki objasnila.
Nakon te 3 histeroskopije sis je bio uredan. 
E sad endometrij je ostecen al koliko nitko mi to ne moze tocno reci. 
Bez estrofena i najjace doze, endometrij je najvise na 4, 5. U svakom postupku sam koristila estrofem. 
I to ako dio estrofema stavljam vaginalno, a dio pijem normalno.

----------


## MariolaVera

Meni je sad 6mm bez hormona, u vrijeme ovulacije. Još uvijek premalo, ali ipak raste. Vjerujem da čim raste, mora bit dobro. Da je oštećen bazalni sloj, ništa ne bi raslo jer nema odakle. Jesu li ti dozvolili ivf s tako malim endometrijem? Jesu li predložili liječenje krvnom plazmom?

----------


## MariolaVera

Tinca18, kakav ti je ciklus bez estrofema i kolika je najveća doza koju si pila?

----------


## MariolaVera

Čini se da nikad neću imati djece.

----------


## Avi123

Evo i mene,druga histeroskopija napravljena kod dr.R. Prva na Merkuru. Asherman djelomicno rijesen. Kaze R. da je gadno stanje. Za 2.mj. opet. Uz to imam dvorogu maternicu. 
Bojim se da nikad necu moci imati djecu.
Uzas.

----------


## Tinca18

> Evo i mene,druga histeroskopija napravljena kod dr.R. Prva na Merkuru. Asherman djelomicno rijesen. Kaze R. da je gadno stanje. Za 2.mj. opet. Uz to imam dvorogu maternicu. 
> Bojim se da nikad necu moci imati djecu.
> Uzas.


Draga Avi, 
i ja sam tek nakon 3 histeroskopije uspijela riješti Ashermana, također imam dvorogu maternicu, al to nisu dirali. Kod mene će biti mogući samo IVF jer  su očistili maternicu dovoljno, ali se ušća od jajovoda ne vide, i neću moći prirodno....
Nemoj odustati, ja još nisam, samo me ova korona malo usporila....

----------


## Avi123

> Draga Avi, 
> i ja sam tek nakon 3 histeroskopije uspijela riješti Ashermana, također imam dvorogu maternicu, al to nisu dirali. Kod mene će biti mogući samo IVF jer  su očistili maternicu dovoljno, ali se ušća od jajovoda ne vide, i neću moći prirodno....
> Nemoj odustati, ja još nisam, samo me ova korona malo usporila....


Hvala draga Tinca18..vidjet cu... u prosincu idem opet na dijagnosticku histeroskopiju pa ako treba i operativnu..Gdje si ti isla? Kakvo ti je bilo stanje? Znaci uspjela si se rijesiti Ashermana? Bas mi je drago.  :Smile:

----------


## MariolaVera

Kako znate da ste se riješile Ashermana?
Meni doktori samo vidjeli da je endometrij trolinijski i da ima 7 mm, nisu niti htjeli raditi second look.

----------


## Tinca18

Ja sam bila u Petrovoj kod dr. Streleca, navodno najbolji u tom dijelu otklanjanja priraslica.
Stanje je bilo loše, jako puno tvrdih priraslica. 
Na zadnjoj histero je sve ocisceno, no par mj poslije toga, a prije slijedeceg IVF-a, sam isla u Beta+, na SIS, to je ubrizgavanje fizioloske u maternicu da se na uzv vidi stanje maternice.
Na sis-u je doktorica vidjela da je maternica čista, jer dok sam isla na sis prije histeroskopija, vidjeli se da nesto nije ok s maternicom na uzv.

----------


## MariolaVera

Meni je stanje isto bilo jako loše, kateter uopće nije mogao proć, ali tvrde mi da se priraslice neće vraćati i da nema potrebe za dijagnostičkom. Ne razumijem kako. Na uzv kažu da je sve super.
Endometrij je dakle, 7. Dođe do 6.5 bez lijekova, samo uz transdermalni sprej, 7 mm.

Koliko je bio ženama koje su uspjele zatrudnjeti?
Ivf ti rade tek na 8? Meni su rekli da je 7 dovoljno.

----------


## Tinca18

I meni su rekli na uzv da je sve ok, al sam sis napravila privatno za svoj mir, jer mi priraslice nisu vidjeli na uzv pa kako bi preko uzv znali da je sad sve ok?!, to je i mene mucilo.
Meni je endometrij isto tako nizak, tek je uz zadnjem postupku uz estrofem vaginalno i oralno i to max dozu i trasndermalni flaster presao 8.5, rekli da je to ok

----------


## Avi123

Ja sam imala u 6.mj. operacijsku histeroskopiju na Merkuru. Očistio me je 80posto jer sam pocela krvariti. Onda sam u 10mj isla na second look kod dr.R a kad ono eto ti Ashermana opet. Valjda se opet sljepila maternica od krvarenja. Sad opet u 12.mj idem na second look. Vidjet cu kakvo je sad stanje. Meni su slobodni jajnici, ali ima tog tkiva po maternici koje je očisćeno valjda..I meni je endometrij cak dosao do 10mm i dr. R je mislio da je sve ok jer se na UZV ne moze vidjeti Ash. Ako dugo ne dolazi do trudnoce, odite privatno na dijagnosticku histero. Moj savjet. Uglavnom, moja maternica me bas zeza.

----------


## MariolaVera

Ja sam ionako morala na umjetnu, koja je uspjela isprve, no nakon pobačaja uslijedila je kiretaža. Da nije ovog posta ne bih ni znala da je Ashermanov u pitanju, bila sam posve izgubila ciklus. Sve je bilo puno priraslica.
Operirali su me, skinuli sve, prirodno je sam došao do 6.5, a uz transdermalni sprej, na 7 mm (ništa drugo). Svi me uvjeravaju da je sve ok. Nitko ne želi raditi second look.

----------


## MariolaVera

P.s. ni privatnici. Kažu da nema potrebe. Do trudnoće ne dolazi.

----------


## Avi123

> P.s. ni privatnici. Kažu da nema potrebe. Do trudnoće ne dolazi.


A da, to je najgore sto te svi uvjeravaju da je sve ok. Ja se nadam da zaista i je. I ja sam isla na potpomognutu i nakon sto su mi dvaput vratili 1 blasticistu rekli smo ajmo vidjet unutrasnjost maternice. A kad ono šok. Ajde barem je pozitivno to sto su tebi sve rijesili. U kojoj si bila bolnici, ako smijem znati? Doktor?

----------


## MariolaVera

Ne volim pričati o tome javno, ali Split je u pitanju.
Ni meni se nedavno nije primila blastocista, nakon što mi je prvi ivf uspio isprve, kad su se obje blastociste primile. 
Sad izgleda, više nikad neće nijedna.

----------


## Avi123

A moramo gurati dalje, nema nam druge.

----------


## MariolaVera

Da, idemo, pa šta bude. Nije gotovo dok netko ne kaže da je gotovo. A možda ni onda  :Smile:

----------


## MariolaVera

Imate li katkad potrebu, ili ste to već napravile, tužiti za naknadu štete zbog nestručne kiretaže?

----------


## MariolaVera

Ni ovaj IVF nije uspio. Otkad se ovo dogodilo ništa mi se više ne prima.

----------


## MariolaVera

Nitko ništa ne piše ovdje. Ima li ikakvih pomaka? 
Znate li koga da liječi endometrij matičnim stanicama?

----------


## LuciMee

Pozdrav svima!
Dijagnosticiran mi je teski oblik Asherman sindroma 10
godina nakon rodjenja prvog djeteta, na moju inicijativu, nakon sto sam ovdje prvi put cula za njega. Nakon 4 mini histeroskopije, dr. je rekao da je eventualno moguća trudnoća, ali samo IVF. Spremala sam se na 5. histeroskopiju kad sam saznala da sam trudna! Trenutno 6 tjedana, ogromno iznenadjenje, u laganom strahu i velikoj nadi, čekam UZV za tjedan dana da vidim napreduje li trudnoća uredno.
Pišem ovaj post kako bi zahvalila Mimah, premalo se zna o ovom sindromu, a zaista nije tako rijedak kako se misli, potrebno je educirati prvo liječnike, pa i nas žene, jer ispada da same sebe moramo dijagnosticirati!
Želim svima uspješno odstranjenje priraslica i zdrave i sretne trudnoće nakon!

----------


## Orhidejica

> Pozdrav svima!
> Dijagnosticiran mi je teski oblik Asherman sindroma 10
> godina nakon rodjenja prvog djeteta, na moju inicijativu, nakon sto sam ovdje prvi put cula za njega. Nakon 4 mini histeroskopije, dr. je rekao da je eventualno moguća trudnoća, ali samo IVF. Spremala sam se na 5. histeroskopiju kad sam saznala da sam trudna! Trenutno 6 tjedana, ogromno iznenadjenje, u laganom strahu i velikoj nadi, čekam UZV za tjedan dana da vidim napreduje li trudnoća uredno.
> Pišem ovaj post kako bi zahvalila Mimah, premalo se zna o ovom sindromu, a zaista nije tako rijedak kako se misli, potrebno je educirati prvo liječnike, pa i nas žene, jer ispada da same sebe moramo dijagnosticirati!
> Želim svima uspješno odstranjenje priraslica i zdrave i sretne trudnoće nakon!


Pozdrav LuciMee, kako napreduje trudnoca, nadam se vasem pozitivnom uspjehu ? I meni je dijagnostikivan Asy, puno mi znaci svako iskustvo  s tim u vezi , a pozitivan ishod uliva nadu.

----------


## Orhidejica

Pozdrav, ja sam jos jedna sa dijagnozom Asy. Mnogo mi znace vasa iskustva koja ovdje iznosite i nadam se pozitivnom ishodu svima nama. Prosla sam sve sto i vi , trudnoca, spontani, izostanak menstruacije, kiretaze, histeroskopije. Sad redovno dobijam menstruaciji ali su i dalje oskudne. Trudnoce nema , vrijeme prolazi, plasim se i brinem. 
LuciMee, kako napreduje vasa trudnoca? Zelim vam da uspijete do kraja .Kako se radujem kad procitam da je neko trudan sa ovom dijagnozom, to mi daje nadu!

----------


## MariolaVera

> Pozdrav svima!
> Dijagnosticiran mi je teski oblik Asherman sindroma 10
> godina nakon rodjenja prvog djeteta, na moju inicijativu, nakon sto sam ovdje prvi put cula za njega. Nakon 4 mini histeroskopije, dr. je rekao da je eventualno moguća trudnoća, ali samo IVF. Spremala sam se na 5. histeroskopiju kad sam saznala da sam trudna! Trenutno 6 tjedana, ogromno iznenadjenje, u laganom strahu i velikoj nadi, čekam UZV za tjedan dana da vidim napreduje li trudnoća uredno.
> Pišem ovaj post kako bi zahvalila Mimah, premalo se zna o ovom sindromu, a zaista nije tako rijedak kako se misli, potrebno je educirati prvo liječnike, pa i nas žene, jer ispada da same sebe moramo dijagnosticirati!
> Želim svima uspješno odstranjenje priraslica i zdrave i sretne trudnoće nakon!


Prvo, čestitam na trudnoći. Drugo, beskrajno hvala što ovdje pišete. Malo je postova, a ja se često osjećam jako usamljeno, i moram reć, očajno, u nevjerici.
Da, slažem se da ovaj sindrom uopće nije rijedak. Dapače, mislim da ga ima puno više, ali liječnici negiraju jer to sugerira njihovu grešku. Puno puta sam čula da žene nakon pobačaja nisu dobile menstruaciju i da su im liječnici sve pripisali stresu. Tko zna što se uopće dogodilo? Možda su dobile Ashermana, a da to nikad nisu ni znale. I ja sam beskrajno zahvalna Mimah, jer ništa ne bih inače znala. Da, sama sam si ga dijagnosticirala, kao i druge žene uostalom, a (operativna) histeroskopija je samo potvrdila dijagnozu i stavila je na papir. Jasno, uz operaciju tvrdih priraslica i obliterirane 2/3 endometrija.

Moram pitati, što podrazumijevate pod teškim sindromom? Hoćete reći da 10 g niste imali menstruaciju, ili je ona samo nestala u nekom trenutku? Jeste li je imali uopće? Ja je nisam imala tri mjeseca uopće, a došla je tek nakon operativne histeroskopije, balona i liječenja estrofemom; stigla je dakle, puna 4 mjeseca nakon kiretaže. Otad mi endometrij samostalno naraste...heh. Kako kad. Pretprošli mjesec je bio samo 5. A ovaj, nit ne znam... Oko 6 - 6.5 - 6.8. Imam problema s tim čitanjima endometrija, jedan dan su mi rekli da je osam, dva dana nakon da je šest, nakon naredna dva dana je opet bio sedam (?!). Uvijek ista osoba nadgleda, samo se valjda radi o presjeku na kojem se gleda. Imaju li i druge problema s tim mjerenjima, ili sam samo ja u pitanju? Menstruacije su oskudne i kvalitetom, i kvantitetom, ne traju dulje od 2-3 dana, a ovaj mjesec samo jedan-dva dana...

----------


## MariolaVera

Ovdje nitko ništa više ne piše. Svima vam je dobro, ili nije nijednoj?

----------


## lusiaana

Pozdrav.  I mene zanima jesu li svi dobro, kako su trudnoce prosle?
Ja sam isto jos jedna sa sindromom Aserman. Nakon skidanja mioma, stvorile su se priraslice na maternici. Gotovo cijela maternica je bila puna. Zasad uradjene dvije histeroskopije. Zadnja je bila prije dva mjeseca. Menstruacija opet oskudna, u tragovima, dan- dva traje. Uskoro kontrola, vjerojatno i treca histeroskopija. Jedan porod sam imala prije 8 godina. Do druge trudnoce nikako. 
Asherman i trudnoca? Lijepo je procitati pozitivna iskustva. Meni je rečeno da možda više neću moći ostati trudna.

----------


## MariolaVera

Mislim da je nama s teškim oblikom Ashermana bolje zaboraviti na trudnoću. Iako ima i pozitivnih iskustava, ona su jako rijetka, a pokušaji da dođeš do djeteta su mučni i dugotrajni. Čak i ako uspiješ zatrudnjeti, šanse da pobaciš ili rodiš dijete s poteškoćama su jako visoke.

----------


## Avi123

Drage curke, 
pisala sam tu..i govorila da moram nakon histero opet na histero samo da se vidi kakvo je stanje. Međutim ostala sam trudna prirodno nakon te histero kod dr.R. i rodila zdravu i prebistru djevojcicu koja je sada 10 mjeseci. Trudnoća je prosla super, skolski..rodila carskim rezom jer je bila na zadtku u 38+4 tjednu.
Samo budite uporno..očistite to malo pomalo i odmah radite bebu.
Ja sad razmisljam o bebi broj 2 jer su godine vec tu i nemam sto cekati ali pitanje je kakvo je sada stanje u maternici i imam li opet zivaca prolaziti kroz sve te operacije. 
Ali opet za bebu se sve isplati.
Zelim vam svima puno srece...eto meni su bile sve nade potonule a kad ono..paf.

----------

